# Very, very long tail, what should I do?



## Kennaandkurama (Apr 15, 2019)

Here’s a fun topic, so genetics decided to have fun with my pup, and somehow managed to give her a 20’ inch tail, she’s just 47lbs, 21 at withers, and 7 months. As some of you know she came as an unintended litter between my local ipo / training club members wgwl & wgwl x asl shepherd, so no planning went into her, or her genetics so no surprise 

My worry is, it’s too long. She’s young & it’s bound to get longer. What should I do? She’s a very energetic, silly & quite careless puppy ( gotta love it ) and with that, she’s managed to step on her own tail, slam it painfully into walls, it’s very easy to step on, nearly gets caught in doors, and in stuff. By the end it very well could be a 22’-24’ inches and I’d hate for any accident to happen, that leaves her with a painful broken tail, getting her tail caught, cut, or even all paralysis. 

What do you thinks the best option for her? Is there ways I can keep it Safe? Should docking even be in the question? Don’t get me wrong, I think it’s adorable and I love her tail but I’m wondering about the safety


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

My boy also has a very long tail, it started to turn at around 6 months, and now ends in a circle. I wouldn't worry about the tail, I'm guessing she'll become more 'tail aware' as she ages.


----------



## Kennaandkurama (Apr 15, 2019)

Ok that’s what I’m hoping for! If not I’ll probably just bubble wrap it?


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

I think you should just sit back and admire it. ;-) Would love to see a standing side view. You have one of it a few threads back but she’s sitting. Quite impressive. Adds to character. Btw, I read your title as “a very very long tale” haha.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I’ve been there! Russell has a freakishly long tail, and I’ve stepped on it more than once. He’s grown up to be a big masculine dog, so his tail doesn’t seem to be the focal point anymore.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

No one should ever crop or dock anything on a gsd. She will grow into that tail. Max had a super long tail it looked like a whip. It is still long but not as long as it looked as a pup or a young adult and no longer hits the ground. As they mature it thickens up and grows some fluff. They often carry their tail any way so it should be no issue.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

No. Docking should never be an option unless medically necessary. You are amputating part of their body.


----------



## CactusWren (Nov 4, 2018)

Jupiter could use a little of that extra tail. His is only about a foot long.


----------



## Pawsed (May 24, 2014)

My dog also has a very long tail. I have to be careful not to step on it, especially coming down the stairs with him. I did that once and as he kept going downstairs, he pulled my feet out from under me and I went the rest of the way down on my rear end. Luckily, neither of us was injured, but I'm a lot more careful now and either send him down first or make him wait until I get to the bottom.

His tail does tend to collect trash when he's outside, but otherwise it's no problem. I just have to be aware of where I put my feet.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Kennaandkurama said:


> My worry is, it’s too long. She’s young & it’s bound to get longer. What should I do?


Not necessarily. All parts don't grow at the same rate, and while her body is still growing her tail may already be as long as it's going to get. I've had pups with huge adult sized ears at a young age and others with tiny ears. Once they were done growing, everything balanced out and they all looked fine. Halo had a particularly tiny head and her back end grew faster than her front. We thought she'd end up being a butt high pinhead, but fortunately her head grew and her body was proportional as an adult. 

You shouldn't do anything! Just wait for her to mature.


----------



## Kennaandkurama (Apr 15, 2019)

I love the long tail, except when she smacks me with it lol! It’s like a deadly weapon
And we’ll see about growing. If anything, it’s growing faster than her actual body, that’s why I was worried. but let’s * hope * that’s about it for her tail growth for her sakes, and maybe her legs will grow a little.
Whenever I have a rather, odd question I take it back to here. I had a whole chat bring up docking and said I should amputate, which isn’t in the question but I decided I should get these opinions to make sure I’m not crazy! Thank you... bubble wrap it is.


----------

